# Rough shifting in Ford



## jr1 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've got a '95 Ford F-150 that *occasionally* shifts very rough or slips out of drive and the engine revs high. It's an automatic trans. Every time I've taken it in, the shop says the code is a speed sensor fault. The speed sensor gets replaced, I pay 175 bucks, and a couple months later the problem re-appears. I'm leaning towards maybe a bad connection, cracked solder joint on a circuit board, intermittent electrical problem, etc. Anyone else had this experience with their Fords?


----------

